# Talk Classical Members and their Composers



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Fellow members, I proudly present your composers:


Air	-	Bach
Aksel	-	Wagner
Almaviva	-	Mozart
AmericanGesamtkunstwerk	-	Wagner
amfortas	-	Wagner
An Die Freude	-	Beethoven
AnaMendoza	-	Verdi
Andres	-	Beethoven 
Aramis	-	Szymanowski
Art Rock	-	Mahler
BalloinMachera	-	Verdi
bassClef	-	Beethoven
beethovian	-	Beethoven
Bix	-	Bach
BPS	-	Beethoven 
Chi_townPhilly -	Wagner
Chris	-	Bach
clavichorder	-	Medtner
Couchie	-	Wagner
DarkAngel	-	Verdi
DavidMahler	-	Mahler
Delicious Manager	-	Bach
Dodecaplex	-	Mozart
DrMike	-	Brahms
elgars ghost -	Elgar
emiellucifuge	-	Beethoven
FragendeFrau	-	Wagner
Fsharpmajor	-	Beethoven
GoneBaroque	-	Bach
Grosse Fugue	-	Beethoven
HarpsichordConcerto	-	Handel
Hilltroll72	-	Beethoven
Huilunsoittaja -	Prokofiev
Igneous01 -	Wagner
Itulian	-	Wagner
jalex	-	Beethoven
Jeremy Marchant	-	Stockhausen
jflatter	-	Wagner
jhar26	-	Mozart
Kieran	-	Mozart
Klavierspieler	-	Schumann
Kopachris	-	Beethoven
Krummhorn	-	Bach
kv466	-	Berlioz
Lisztian -	Liszt
LordBlackudder - Handel
Lukecash12	-	Brahms
Meaghan	-	Mahler
mamascarlatti	-	Scarlatti
Manxfeeder	-	Bach
MAuer -	Wagner
mmsbls -	Beethoven
myaskovsky2002	-	Myaskovsky
NightHawk	-	Wagner
Nix	-	Bach
Odnoposoff	-	Brahms
Olias	-	Dvorak
ooopera	-	Wagner
oskaar	-	Shostakovich
peeyaj	-	Bach
pjang23 -	Tchaikovsky
Polednice	-	Brahms
Rasa	-	Beethoven
Ravellian	-	Ravel
regressivetransphobe -	Bizet
rgz	-	Mozart
samurai	-	Beethoven, or some Russian
schigolch	-	Bellini
science	-	Beethoven
Sid James	-	Beethoven
Sieglinde	-	Wagner
some guy	-	John Cage
sospiro	-	Verdi
StlukesguildOhio	-	Wagner
superhorn	-	Wagner
Tapkaara	-	Sibelius
tdc -	Bach
TrazomGangflow	-	Chopin
TresPicos	-	Bach
Trout -	Beethoven
TxllxT	-	Bach
Vaneyes	-	Sibelius
Vesteralen	-	Elgar
violadude	-	Mahler
waldvogel -	Wagner
Webernite	-	Webern
Weston	-	Beethoven
World Violist	-	Haydn
Xalotun	-	Beethoven


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

What?!?!? Liszt? Me? Nevar!

EDIT: P.S. that is pretty awesome xD


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Lisztian said:


> What?!?!? Liszt? Me? Nevar!
> 
> EDIT: P.S. that is pretty awesome xD


Yes, I would like to state my thanks for all members who include composers or works in their usernames, made my job easier.

Also, I would like to point out that this list is non-negotiable.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Did you collect your data by assiduously evaluating and analyzing Miz's lists? Or were you much less careful?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> Did you collect your data by assiduously evaluating and analyzing Miz's lists? Or were you much less careful?


Only the highest standards of data collection were employed. The confidence level is at least 98%.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Nope.  Try again.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Explain yourself


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Air said:


> Nope.  Try again.


Schumann?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Explain yourself


Everyone knows you are a closet Carmen listener. You can't wait until you're left alone so you can whip out the castanets and dance the habanera.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Lisztian said:


> Schumann?


Nope. It's fun when people throw darts all around the target but never hit the target. 

And I'm pretty sure Webernite was referring to Webern when he created his username, not Weber. And I'm pretty sure his favorite composer is Bach.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

@Couchie. Not Beethoven. You didn't even hit the target board this time.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Air said:


> @Couchie. Not Beethoven. You didn't even hit the target board this time.


Hmm, should've taken it.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I was actually surprised that we weren't all listed under Wagner.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Trout said:


> I was actually surprised that we weren't all listed under Wagner.


...that can be arranged.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I think my "pair," Beethoven is accurate, in that he indeed is one of my favourite composers, a week seldom goes by without me listening to something by him. I am eclectic listener, but he is one of my big "orbits" I revolve around.

For samurai, judging from current listening thread which he contributes to often, I'd say "his" composer is not Bach. I'd say it would be one of the Russians, or Beethoven or Brahms, maybe Dvorak or some of the Americans (eg. Hovhaness, Hanson, Harris - three H's - etc.).

For Air - Britney Spears? What's going on there? Has she composed a piano concerto? :lol: ...


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Air...Is your composer Bach?


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

By the way...i'm fairly sure my composer is not Liszt, but Rebecca Black.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Couchie said:


> Hmm, should've taken it.


Scriabin? Even further away. I think your dart just flew way out of the window. 

I never thought I was this discreet!

And Sid is right. It is Britney Spears. I would've pushed some of her music on the classical music project but I was afraid I might be banned. 

Also, here are a few others I think you might have gotten wrong. And this is only because I've watched them post on lists for ages. See, lists do help one's life a lot!

emiellucifuge - Dvorak
Klavierspieler - I thought it was Bach?
Lisztian - Rebecca Black
Lukecash12 - Bach
mmsbls - Mozart
peeyaj - Schubert
pjang23 - Schubert, Brahms
Polednice - Polednice
Sid James - He practically likes everything
some guy - I thought it was eRikm or something like that? Or Michelle so-and-so?
StlukesguildOhio - Bach
TresPicos - He loves the French composers. I don't know which one is his favorite.
Webernite - Bach


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I expect Elgarian posed a tricky one.



I don't usually answer for other people but I think you'll find that Mamascarlatti's Scarlatti collection lies gathering dust on her shelves.

Great research though & good fun.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Lisztian said:


> By the way...i'm fairly sure my composer is not Liszt, but Rebecca Black.


Speaking of her, I just realized this. Black Friday is in two days in America.
Rebecca Black + Friday = Black Friday


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Air said:


> Also, here are a few others I think you might have gotten wrong. And this is only because I've watched them post on lists for ages. See, lists do help one's life a lot!
> 
> emiellucifuge - Wagner
> Klavierspieler - Wagner
> ...


Really? I guess if you say so...


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Trout said:


> Speaking of her, I just realized this. Black Friday is in two days in America.
> Rebecca Black + Friday = Black Friday


:O I will be sure to celebrate this day by listening to this masterwork for a good portion of the day.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mahler for me? Close enough (joint second with Brahms after JS Bach).


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Couchie said:


> [*]Maegan	-	Mahler


Back when I joined, you would have been right. (Except about the spelling, of course, but that may have been deliberate.)


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

You've either never read any of my posts, my friend, or give me some of what you're having! Berlioz?! 

I am a Bach man, through and through...at least Mozart or Beethoven...Debussy or something!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

lol nice list....ya Mahler is one of my favorites. But I try to give every composer a fair chance in discussion and don't bring up Mahler symphonies every single chance I get or something like that. I actually don't listen to Mahler all that much, at least not recently. Because I am already so familiar with his music, and there is a world of music out there that I am not yet familiar with! I better get going on that!!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Lisztian said:


> By the way...i'm fairly sure my composer is not Liszt, but Rebecca Black.


Dude...trust me, compared to the other stuff that that music company has produced...well...let's just say Rebecca Black's "Friday" was one of their best efforts, and I say that with utter sincerity.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> Mahler for me? Close enough (joint second with Brahms after JS Bach).


I would have chose Gorecki or Morean for you, Art Rock...even if it's not entirely accurate, it is unique.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Gorecki is a bit hit and miss with me (his 3d symphony, harpsichord concerto and several choral pieces are great), but everything I have ever heard of EJ Moeran was excellent, first and foremost his symphony and concertos.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Air said:


> ...Sid James - He practically likes everything
> ...


Well for the chamber repertoire that statement is especially apt. Esp. since now I've reconnected, and in a very big way, with J.S. Bach's works in that area.

But yes, I haven't got a huge collection comparatively, but it includes a lot of things, everthing from stuff like THIS to THIS & plenty in-between!...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I was hoping for Brahms, or even Chopin, but I'll take my Beethoven and go away satisfied.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Weber_n_! WEBER_N_!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry.

I was hoping for Brahms_n_ or even Chopin_n_. BRAHMS_N_! CHOPIN_N_!

But I'll take Beethoven_n_. BEETHOVEN_N_!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

People who've been paying attention to my history on this site probably suspect that in a month I'll have a different composer even though I so firmly believe Medtner is here to stay as a personal favorite. We'll see won't we?


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't deserve to be Chopin but it works for me!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

When you say that Brahms is "my" composer, what exactly do you mean?

That I have obviously displayed that he is my favourite? That if I were a composer, I would have been Brahms? Or that he is my property, and I can do anything I like with the beardy bear?


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't get your hopes up, Polednice.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Webernite said:


> Don't get your hopes up, Polednice.


 I was hoping I was going to be permitted to exhume him and play with his corpse.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Who do you think you are, Polednice? Bruckner??


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Despite the impression I may give, Beethoven's actually my guy.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Why was John Cage the only composer you listed with the first and last name?


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> When you say that Brahms is "my" composer, what exactly do you mean?
> 
> That I have obviously displayed that he is my favourite? That if I were a composer, I would have been Brahms? Or that he is my property, and I can do anything I like with the beardy bear?


The latter. 

By the way, I particularly like "beardy bear" and it reminds me of a semi-related anecdote. On a music history exam two years ago, the professor told us we could have one point extra credit if we drew one of the composers on the exam and he could tell who the composer was. I drew Brahms, and when I handed the completed exam to the professor, he (the prof, not Brahms) said "I don't think Jesus was a composer." When I get back to school where I have the exam filed away somewhere, I will take a picture and show it to you.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> The latter.
> 
> By the way, I particularly like "beardy bear" and it reminds me of a semi-related anecdote. On a music history exam two years ago, the professor told us we could have one point extra credit if we drew one of the composers on the exam and he could tell who the composer was. I drew Brahms, and when I handed the completed exam to the professor, he (the prof, not Brahms) said "I don't think Jesus was a composer." When I get back to school where I have the exam filed away somewhere, I will take a picture and show it to you.


Hahahaha, I HAVE to see that!


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

For sale: one Beethoven.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I love Wagner... but Bach is God... at least in my collection. I must have something in the neighborhood of 250 Bach discs.

I do know for a fact, however, that Polenice's favorite is Wagner (the entire Brahms thing is just a facade covering up his lasting passion for Tristan und Isolde) and I believe someguys favorite is Bax.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I love Wagner... but Bach is God... at least in my collection. I must have something in the neighborhood of 250 Bach discs.
> 
> I do know for a fact, however, that Polenice's favorite is Wagner (the entire Brahms thing is just a facade covering up his lasting passion for Tristan und Isolde) and I believe someguys favorite is Bax.


St. Luke, I told you that in confidence!!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Rasa said:


> For sale: one Beethoven.


I'll take him, how much?


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Interesting list. The true mark of an individual with too much time on his hands.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I believe someguys favorite is Bax.


He totally is.:lol:


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

You got mine right. I'm a Slavonic Deadhead.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

And I'm just a Deadhead, period!


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Couchie said:


> Fellow members, I proudly present your composers:
> 
> 
> Couchie	-	Wagner


I'm pretty sure you mean:

Wagner	-	Couchie


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I love Wagner... but Bach is God... at least in my collection. I must have something in the neighborhood of 250 Bach discs.


I disagree. You like Wagner better.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Fellow members, I proudly present your composers:
> 
> *HarpsichordConcerto	-	Handel*


 Good work!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

waittt... where am I, well, I am going to book the poor Paganini. a bit strange since his string quartet is the least known pieces. I don't mind associated with his works though. ;p


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Klavierspieler said:


> I'll take him, how much?


Looks like you don't got anything to offer, Schumannman


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Fellow members, I proudly present your composers:
> 
> 
> Aksel	-	Wagner


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Fellow members, I proudly present your composers:
> 
> 
> 
> *]elgars ghost -	Elgar


Thanks, but in my case not true. I like Elgar but my choice of name was largely to do with him being from the same neck of the woods as me. There were others who used Elgar in their handles before me and had I known I probably would opted for something different which would have been equally misleading!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm glad that my numerous posts about Szymanowski were noticed, because I assume that's what caused putting his name as "my composer" but now I will not play... a composition which is the closest to my heart... no, I don't think he's "mine" composer and even among others I promoted around these woods there are other which are more "mine" BUT HEY WHAT WOULD YOU EXPECT FROM COUCHIE DID HE EVEN READ MY BIOGRAPHY?


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

jurianbai said:


> waittt... where am I, well, I am going to book the poor Paganini. a bit strange since his string quartet is the least known pieces. I don't mind associated with his works though. ;p


I think Nicoló had 3 "normal" quartets, and several with guitar. They are IMO lovely, romantic and absolutely Italian pieces, with obvious "cantabile" melodies. Nobody plays them outside Italy (and maybe not even there). But talking about little known pices, his works for guitar are almost unknown, as his many short sonatas for violin and guitar. all in 2 movements. And how many of you have and know his 60 variations on all tones on the popular Genevese air Barucabá for solo violin or with guitar?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Aramis said:


> BUT HEY WHAT WOULD YOU EXPECT FROM COUCHIE DID HE EVEN READ MY BIOGRAPHY?


Which one?


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Schubert would raise on his grave and would kill me. I made a blood pact with him!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Fellow members, I proudly present your composers:
> 
> 
> Air	-	Bach
> ...


You need to update the list.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You need to update the list.


Ligeti?. Mine is obvious, for the people who know me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Ligeti?. Mine is obvious, for the people who know me.


More than just *Ligeti*! For a more complete list (although it has changed a bit) see here.


----------

